
The No.1 job billionaires and multimillionaires held before they got filthy rich - fraqed
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/the-no-1-job-billionaires-and-multi-millionaires-had-before-they-became-filthy-rich-2019-01-10
======
corpDrone87231
I think sales is just a common entry-level job. "Kanye West was a salesperson
at the Gap; both Johnny Depp and Jennifer Aniston were telemarketers" None of
these are the people we think of when we think about billionaires.

